# Japanese cuisine-related books?



## Patrick Gilmartin (Apr 22, 2019)

Not so much cookbooks, but stories. I've read a lot of histories of French gastronomy, profiles on western chefs, etc...are there any Japanese (or Chinese) equivalents translated into English? (And preferably audiobook)


----------

